# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ  2011 >  >  هل  خالد ليمونة يرد  شق  الصفوف  ام  ماذا؟

## mosa2000

*اطلق السيد خالد ليمونة في تصريحاته للصحيفة النار في كل الاتجاهات حيث قال ان الفوضي ضربت معسكر المريخ بمصر وانه لم يحقق الغرض المطلوب وان عدم انضباط اللاعب المصري عصام الحضري وعدم التزامه بمواعيد التمارين وحضوره مع اللاعبين خلال المعسكر وزياراته لاسرته اثناء التمارين يؤكد ضعف المجلس المتهالك الذي كان عليه احترام عقول المريخاب بتقديم استقالته لانه لم يحترم عقول الانصار بعدم ضبطه لتصرفات اللاعبين داخل وخارج الملعب فضلا عن سكوته عن تصرفات الحضري التي لم تجلب للمريخ سوي الاسف مبينا (ان كان المجلس غير مسئول فكيف نطالب اللاعبين بالانضباط والتحلي بالمسئولية) فكثير من اعضاء المجلس الحالي قد مثلوا امام لجنة الانضباط التابعة للاتحاد الرياضي في قضية اللاعب ايداهور الشهيرة وايضا التصريحات غير المسئولة التي ظل يطلقها الاعضاء في وقت سابق واشار الى ان معسكر المريخ الحالي يعد من افشل المعسكرات التي اقيمت في خارج الخرطوم وهو ضياع للمال واهدار للوقت لا اكثر وكان على الجهاز الفني للمريخ ان يكون شجاعا ويرفع تقريرا يحوي ملابسات المعسكر بدلا من السكوت والحديث عن الاخفاقات..
وطالب ليمونة اهل المريخ بالتدخل الفوري لحسم ما يحدث خاصة ان اللاعب عصام الحضري ظل يتمادي في ارتكاب الاخطاء والدليل على ذلك هو تخلفه عن مرافقة المريخ للمريخ واطلاق التصريحات واعلان ذلك للصحف دون ان يسأله احد من اعضاء المجلس ..
وقال ليمونة ان ازمة الحضري الاخيرة كشفت بما لايدع مجالا للشك ان مجلس المريخ لا علاقة له بالنادي وان المجلس يمثله الوالي بكامل هيئته اما بقية اعضاء المجلس ما هم الا تمامة عدد لاكمال الروتينيات في بعض الاجتماعات التشريفية وليس التي تتعلق بمستقبل المريخ وفي ختام حديثه تحسر السيد خالد ليمونة لما وصل اليه الامر بالمريخ الذي اصبح اعضاء المجلس فيه ينتظرون رئيس النادي كي يدفع ويقرر ويتخذ القرارات المصيرية بينما يحضر البقية من اجل حضور المباريات التي يكون طرفها المريخ وقال ليمونة ان اتت الجمعية بمجلس يشبه المجلس الحالي في الدورة الجديدة سيكون على المريخ السلااااااااااااااااام
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*​والله في موضوع الحضري نحن معاهوا الزول ده زود الموضوع اكتر من اللازم 
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*هؤلاء يتصيدون الأخطاء فقط هل هذا ما يجب أن تفعله المعارضة  إن كانت هناك معارضة





















*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ماذا قدم ليمونه للمريخ حتى يتباكى على معسكر اعدادي ينقصه نصف الفريق
المريخ متصدر الممتاز ووصل لنهائي الكاس ماذا تريد اكثر من ذلك ياليمونه حامضه
ابعد عن المريخ او تعال الجمعية العمومية واعرف مقدارك لدى المريخاب
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ماذا قدم ليمونه للمريخ حتى يتباكى على معسكر اعدادي ينقصه نصف الفريق
المريخ متصدر الممتاز ووصل لنهائي الكاس ماذا تريد اكثر من ذلك ياليمونه حامضه
ابعد عن المريخ او تعال الجمعية العمومية واعرف مقدارك لدى المريخاب




يا ربي المرة دي بلقوا الخمسة أصوات اللقوها المرة الفاتت ؟؟؟
*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*خالد ليمونة ده قلب هلالابي من زمان  كل يوم في الازاعة الطبية ويمجد في الهلال بس تابعوها عشان تتاكدوا
                        	*

----------


## الطاهر هواري

*مع احترامى لاى مريخابى اصيل نود ان نعرف من هو خالد ليمونة وما هو موقعه من الاعراب بنادى المريخ العظيم... ثم اذا ليمونة حريص على فريق المريخ لماذا لاياتى من المدخل الرئيسى لاستاد المريخ ويقدم مرئياته لجماهير المريخ اذا لديه تحفظات على مجلس الادارة... نتمنى ان لايصطاد ابناء المريخ فى المياه العكرة والا ببساطة شديدة سيصنفوا فى خانة اعداء الاستقرار بالمريخ...
*

----------


## الصادق عبد الوهاب

*ليمونه--مشجع  اساسا لفريق ودنوباوى--واتى به مصطفى كورينا للمريخ-- واعتقد انه بظهوره كمشجع كبير--يمكن ان يكون شئيا مذكورا-- وجرب وتقدم للجمعية السابقه واكتشف حقيقة حجمه--
ثم سعى بدعوى اولاد امدرمان--لتجميع  قلة  -للتقدم للجمعية-- وربما هم من يقف وراء النفيدى لمنازلة اهل المريخ--فى وقت  اصبح امر المريخ  موضوعا يشغل كل السودان-- وكما نلاحظ فقد استضافته قناة قوون غريبة الهوى -معلومة الهوية فى حلقتين متحدثا باسم المريخ-- فى اشارة ساذجة لشق الصف--- وهاهو يمارس رزيلته  الرياضية  نهارا جهارا
--
*

----------


## ياسر المشرف

*مع خالص احترامي لكاتب الموضوع 
ولكنني اعتقد أن ايراد حديث هذا الليمونة في المنبر ومناقشته هو أكبر أكبر إساءة لنا 
ليمونة لا يستحق أن ينشر غثاءه في الصحف ناهيك عن مناقشة ما ورد فيها 
صدقوني ليمونة لا يذيد علما ومعرفة عن بوكو في الهلال وإن كان الأخير افضل منه على الأقل أنه يعلم جيدا قدر نفسه 
تقبل مروري 

*

----------


## امام اباتي

*يطلع شنو خالد ليمونة دة ؟عصير ولا عبارة عن حوامض كلامية؟
                        	*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

مع خالص احترامي لكاتب الموضوع 
ولكنني اعتقد أن ايراد حديث هذا الليمونة في المنبر ومناقشته هو أكبر أكبر إساءة لنا 
ليمونة لا يستحق أن ينشر غثاءه في الصحف ناهيك عن مناقشة ما ورد فيها 
صدقوني ليمونة لا يذيد علما ومعرفة عن بوكو في الهلال وإن كان الأخير افضل منه على الأقل أنه يعلم جيدا قدر نفسه 
تقبل مروري 




لم  أفتح  بوست  فيه  خالد  ليمونة  إلا  لتوضيح  منهم  , وإصتيادهم  في  المياه  العكرة  يعني  رجل  يجب  على  كل  الصفوة  ان  تتبراء  منه  جهارا  لانه كما  علمنا اصبح  خميرة عكننة  ومن  الذين  يلهثون  وراء  مصالح  شخصية  مع  انو  ما عندوا  شخصية  لذلك  كتبت  هذا  البوست  وكما  يقول  المصريون  العيار  المابصيب  بدوش والله  رايكم شنو؟
                        	*

----------


## shdaad

*من هو خالد ليمونة ؟ هل هو عضو في مجلس الادارة ؟ هل هو داعم لمجلس الادارة ؟ هل هو قطب بالنادي ؟ كيف تفتح الصحافة لمن ليس لهم ادني صفة ان يتحدثوا عي صفحاتها ؟ كونوا انك عضو رابطة تشجيع هذا يعطيك الحق في الحديث عن النادي ؟ ما هذا الذي يحدث تف تف يا دنيا تف
*

----------


## غندور

*بامانة....
ما تناوله ليمونة ينبغى الا يخرج من دائرة البيت الكبير..
كل ما ذكره نعلمه جميعآ ولا مجال للمغالطة فيه!!
فقط لا نود ان ننشر غسيلنا على الملآ...
وربنا يهدى المريخاب ويصلح الادارة ويصون اللاعبين..
*

----------


## الحصري

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mosa2000
					

اطلق السيد خالد ليمونة في تصريحاته للصحيفة النار في كل الاتجاهات حيث قال ان الفوضي ضربت معسكر المريخ بمصر وانه لم يحقق الغرض المطلوب وان عدم انضباط اللاعب المصري عصام الحضري وعدم التزامه بمواعيد التمارين وحضوره مع اللاعبين خلال المعسكر وزياراته لاسرته اثناء التمارين يؤكد ضعف المجلس المتهالك الذي كان عليه احترام عقول المريخاب بتقديم استقالته لانه لم يحترم عقول الانصار بعدم ضبطه لتصرفات اللاعبين داخل وخارج الملعب فضلا عن سكوته عن تصرفات الحضري التي لم تجلب للمريخ سوي الاسف مبينا (ان كان المجلس غير مسئول فكيف نطالب اللاعبين بالانضباط والتحلي بالمسئولية) فكثير من اعضاء المجلس الحالي قد مثلوا امام لجنة الانضباط التابعة للاتحاد الرياضي في قضية اللاعب ايداهور الشهيرة وايضا التصريحات غير المسئولة التي ظل يطلقها الاعضاء في وقت سابق واشار الى ان معسكر المريخ الحالي يعد من افشل المعسكرات التي اقيمت في خارج الخرطوم وهو ضياع للمال واهدار للوقت لا اكثر وكان على الجهاز الفني للمريخ ان يكون شجاعا ويرفع تقريرا يحوي ملابسات المعسكر بدلا من السكوت والحديث عن الاخفاقات..
وطالب ليمونة اهل المريخ بالتدخل الفوري لحسم ما يحدث خاصة ان اللاعب عصام الحضري ظل يتمادي في ارتكاب الاخطاء والدليل على ذلك هو تخلفه عن مرافقة المريخ للمريخ واطلاق التصريحات واعلان ذلك للصحف دون ان يسأله احد من اعضاء المجلس ..
وقال ليمونة ان ازمة الحضري الاخيرة كشفت بما لايدع مجالا للشك ان مجلس المريخ لا علاقة له بالنادي وان المجلس يمثله الوالي بكامل هيئته اما بقية اعضاء المجلس ما هم الا تمامة عدد لاكمال الروتينيات في بعض الاجتماعات التشريفية وليس التي تتعلق بمستقبل المريخ وفي ختام حديثه تحسر السيد خالد ليمونة لما وصل اليه الامر بالمريخ الذي اصبح اعضاء المجلس فيه ينتظرون رئيس النادي كي يدفع ويقرر ويتخذ القرارات المصيرية بينما يحضر البقية من اجل حضور المباريات التي يكون طرفها المريخ وقال ليمونة ان اتت الجمعية بمجلس يشبه المجلس الحالي في الدورة الجديدة سيكون على المريخ السلااااااااااااااااام



********** 
نريد أن نعرف أولاً يا كاتب الخبر عن مصدر الخبر
وأي صحيفة تلك التي صرح لها ليمونة.... أهي تلك الصحيفة 
التي تمنع رئيس القسم الرياضي بها للصحفي المريخي.. صديق ليمونة 
من نشر سمومة على صفحاته .. على الرغم من أن رئيس القسم هو هلالي 
الهوى وأقرب المقربين لليمونة والصاقعة.. ينكن أن تقول يا كاتب الخبر 
(في تصريحات لم يتم الموافقة على نشرها في الصحيفة) لتجد المنبر لمن لفظتهم 
الصحف والأقسام الرياضية حتى الهلاللين منهم .. (حافظ) على (اسناد) الخبر.. وكن (الشاهد) 
لا تابع تتبع لمن لفظهم المريخ ولا تحاول شق بحر المريخ يا (موسى) بعد ما (اصطفى)!!
*

----------


## mosa2000

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحصري
					



********** 
نريد أن نعرف أولاً يا كاتب الخبر عن مصدر الخبر
وأي صحيفة تلك التي صرح لها ليمونة.... أهي تلك الصحيفة 
التي تمنع رئيس القسم الرياضي بها للصحفي المريخي.. صديق ليمونة 
من نشر سمومة على صفحاته .. على الرغم من أن رئيس القسم هو هلالي 
الهوى وأقرب المقربين لليمونة والصاقعة.. ينكن أن تقول يا كاتب الخبر 
(في تصريحات لم يتم الموافقة على نشرها في الصحيفة) لتجد المنبر لمن لفظتهم 
الصحف والأقسام الرياضية حتى الهلاللين منهم .. (حافظ) على (اسناد) الخبر.. وكن (الشاهد) 
لا تابع تتبع لمن لفظهم المريخ ولا تحاول شق بحر المريخ يا (موسى) بعد ما (اصطفى)!!




اولا  اللقاء  تم  على  كفر  ووتر  وثانيا  انا  لا  اريد شق  بحر  المريخ  ولكن  هي  للحذر  فقط  هنالك  ضعاف  النفوس  وممكن  تجد بينهم  اكثر  من  ليمونة
                        	*

----------


## كاريك نجم التكتيك

*مبن ليمونادة ده ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## شرقاوي

*والله من يوم جريدة كورة الهلالابية قفلوها كن مرتاحين من هدربات ليمونة نسع انت قاعد في اطار المريخ العظيم 
نحن مريخاب ليس لنا مصلحة لمن يحكم المريخ 
ولكن ما يهمنا هو المريخ 
علي ليمونة ان يحول الي النادي الذي وجد منه المصلحة 
ومن له من ادارين في المريخ انشاء الله الانتخابات الجاية اي صاح هدربة يختفي عن المسرح ونرتاح
*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*من ليمونة هذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نرجو ان نغفل النقاش عن هذا ولايستاهل ان نتحدث عنه
*

----------


## الجامرابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ياسر المشرف
					

مع خالص احترامي لكاتب الموضوع  ولكنني اعتقد أن ايراد حديث هذا الليمونة في المنبر ومناقشته هو أكبر أكبر إساءة لنا  ليمونة لا يستحق أن ينشر غثاءه في الصحف ناهيك عن مناقشة ما ورد فيها  صدقوني ليمونة لا يذيد علما ومعرفة عن بوكو في الهلال وإن كان الأخير افضل منه على الأقل أنه يعلم جيدا قدر نفسه  تقبل مروري  



 كلام سليم مية المية
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*ينصر دينك يا الصادق وهبة
                        	*

----------


## مناوي

*وبعدين كمان بيدعي بأن شاخور جده !!!!!
                        	*

----------


## الصادق

*ليمونة ؟
                        	*

----------


## محمد عامر بشير

*اوليس هذا الليمونه 
هو من يطل عبرنوافذ الاذاعات مساندا ومتخندقا مع جماهير الهليل فى مبارياته الافريقية؟

خلونا منو

ده مشجع دائم للجلافيط
باسم الوطنية المفترى عليها

خلونا منو
فكوهو
انسوهو
ده جلفوط الا ربع
                        	*

----------

